# Assos Bib Sizing - post yours here



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not near an Assos dealer and I'm looking at the FI Uno bib. I'm 6'1 about 225lbs and have no idea what size to buy. All the sizing charts indicate anywhere from a XL to TIR? Can you post your measurements and what size Assos you are wearing so i can order a pair with some confidence? TIA.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

When I was shopping around, the local dealer said to expect to have to go one size up in Assos. I'm 5'11", 165 lbs, and ended up with a Louis Garneau in size L. He said in Assos I would probably take XL, although I never tried one on since they were out of stock. At your size, it sounds like XL might be a tight fit. They're definitely designed for European bodies.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Me- 5'11", 165lb. Big thighs and glutes.

I have the Uno in XL and the FI.13 S2 in L. (I wear Med in Pearl Izumi.)

Both seem to fit the same at it's respective sizes on me. This is because the Uno has a 2" shorter inseam. Note that it is supposed to feel tight on your crotch when you stand because it's optimized for the crouched position on the bike.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

.....


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I am 5'7" and just about 168lbs. 

I have wider hips for a guy and pretty muscular legs. 
I wear a MED in ASSOS and Small in PI.

I was also told one size up on ASSOS compared to PI/Voler.


----------



## Centuryx3 (Jul 21, 2005)

5'10" 195 lbs from a youth of wrestling and lifting weights- F1 Mille in Large are perfect--XL are a little looser, but noticeably longer.


----------



## jinws (Mar 4, 2008)

5'9.5" 32" waist, 160lb,

i bought a large S2, should've got med.


----------



## thaugen (Aug 20, 2007)

I am 6' and 162 lbs. I wear a large in the Assos FI. Uno bib shorts and Medium in Pearl Izumi shorts and bib tights. As mentioned the Assos fit perfectly on the bike and feel a little short while standing. The Assos size chart seems fairly accurate http://www.assos.com/en/sizechart/


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

James30Florida said:


> I'm not near an Assos dealer and I'm looking at the FI Uno bib. I'm 6'1 about 225lbs and have no idea what size to buy. All the sizing charts indicate anywhere from a XL to TIR? Can you post your measurements and what size Assos you are wearing so i can order a pair with some confidence? TIA.


I'm about your weight, a couple of inches taller, and the one pair of Assos I owned were TIR.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> 5'9.5" 32" waist, 160lb,
> 
> i bought a large S2, should've got med.


5' 8.5", 140 lbs., three pairs of F.I.13 S2's in medium. But an inch taller and 20 more lbs. might be pushing a medium, IMO. 

Anyways, I love them and can't imagine wearing anything else. I did bust a seam in one around the insert, sent them to Switzerland and had them repaired. 



> As mentioned the Assos fit perfectly on the bike and feel a little short while standing.


Very true. Don't freak out when you first try them on and are standing.


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> I did bust a seam in one around the insert, sent them to Switzerland and had them repaired.


This is one of the reasons I'm interested in Assos. Just knowing that they stand behind their product is a real advantage to me. I bought some Maui Jim glasses as i know a few people who have gotten theirs repaired at the factory with exceptional results. I would rather pay more upfront to support companies like these.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

6' 157 lbs Size large Mille. They fit perfect.


----------



## MartinR100 (Aug 2, 2007)

6'3", 195; TIR; comfy!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

6' tall/175 lbs and wear L and XL. They both fit about the same to me.
My suggestion is order 2 sizes and return one doesn't fit.


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

5"9' 200lbs. Both my F1's and my milles are XL. You need the next size up for sure.


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

well i bought the Uno in XLG and they felt snug standing up (around the shoulders) but from what i've read they're cut for being on the bike, so i'll test them out tomorrow.


----------



## quattrotom (Jul 15, 2006)

I find them to be a little tight...


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

5'5" 118lbs. Wear Medium shorts and jerseys


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

You might want to look at Boure also then. I had a pair of kinckers with seams that hit me in a bad way and I sent them back and they moved them. Their stuff also seems to last a long time. 
My assos stuff is comfy, but seems to have a shorter life.
FWIIW, 6'1 180 and XL is the right size.


----------



## surferdude69 (Mar 28, 2010)

I am 5' 10" and weigh 100kgs and wear their XLG size...This one size larger than XL ....But mercifully one size less than TIR....Wide load designation....
I also find their bib-straps too short while standing up, have a 30inch inseam and a long upper body.....I wear the Mille long distance shorts....Apparently the bib-straps are longer on the cheaper Uno shorts....

Happy Cycling


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I am 6'3 and around 190-195 and have the Large bibs. However it seems my desoto bibs fit a tad nicer than these, but I havent used them but once.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm 6 foot tall and I start out each cycling season at about 210 ish and finish at 190-195..I am an XL across the board with Assos,right now. I see that you're 225 and a bit over 6 foot...If I were you, I'd go with XLG for your size unless you intend to drop about 10-15 pounds. The straps may be just a hair loose but they should fit you well:thumbsup:

*meant to say XLG not TIR...TIR would be huge on you


----------



## skiierx (Feb 20, 2008)

I am 6'1, 230 and wear XLG


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

toast said:


> You might want to look at Boure also then. I had a pair of kinckers with seams that hit me in a bad way and I sent them back and they moved them. Their stuff also seems to last a long time.
> My assos stuff is comfy, but seems to have a shorter life.
> FWIIW, 6'1 180 and XL is the right size.


I'm 6' 0.5" and a portly 178 right now. Glad I got the XL. When I get back to 160, a L will probably work better. I have a very "Pro" upper body o), but I'm always a large there, due to length, otherwise a medium would be fine.

On US sizes, I'm a L lower body, and a L top, but just based on length for the top.


----------



## LS2379 (Nov 6, 2009)

5'10" - 142lb. Assos Medium


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

5'10" 145 Medium.


----------



## tubadude (Feb 9, 2008)

5'11" 200 medium Mille


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

6'2 190lbs Assos Mille in XL / Rapha in L


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

5'8" 140 lbs
I can't wear Assos bibs because the legs are too long and the opening too wide.


----------



## Untchbl (Jun 5, 2011)

5'8.5" and 187 lbs. Short legs and long torso. I have large thighs.

Mille in Medium, and they are just a touch long, but doable. Thinking I might be able to go to a small, but my torso might be a bit to long.

Uno's in medium as well.

I think a lot of you guys wear your bibs like a pair of gym shorts.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I also order the standard (shorter) length Milles - that may be a good answer for some with shorter legs


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

6'0" 165 lbs XL.....fits like a glove.

Len


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

jnbrown said:


> 5'8" 140 lbs
> I can't wear Assos bibs because the legs are too long and the opening too wide.


I've just tried on a size Large in the S5 F13 and Mille. I find the Mille to be really comfy, but the leg opening is too wide for me. The F13 do not fit quite as well, but the leg opening is a bit tighter.

At 6'1" and 155 lbs, is the Medium what I am looking for? What about the fit of the Uno? I like the way the front of the bibs on the F13 and Mille "cradle" your bits. Does the Uno have the same feature?


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

tyro said:


> .... I like the way the front of the bibs on the F13 and Mille "cradle" your bits. Does the Uno have the same feature?


That is more a function of the specific chamois then it is of the bib style. I don't think you'll find the Uno to be quite as "cradling" and conforming to your crotch...

Shorts page at ASSOS website


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

F13 and Mille have a curved chamois. Uno is flat. Mille is more comfortable than uno I do not own a pair of F13


----------



## rjfrzb (Dec 3, 2011)

6'4", 180lb. The XLG S5 F1.13 bib shorts fit very well, as do the TK607 XLG. In the Airblock tights, I can wear a TIR, though XLG fits a little better.

In a Descente Cold Out bib knicker, XL fits great, while a Capo Roma bib short XXL does the trick.


----------



## 74extiger (Jan 29, 2011)

5'10", 225 lbs. 43" waist. The only bib shorts that will fit are the Assos in TIR size. The Mille version. I wore them on my first ride this morning. Only about 5 miles so I could adjust the seat on my bike.

The shorts 'disappeared' beneath me. Compression wasn't uncomfortable for an old guy.


----------



## ronf100 (Jan 16, 2012)

5'7" 175# medium Assos


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Seems Assos sizing has changed a little with the latest generation. 5'11", 155 lbs. Used to be a large in the Mille now a medium, and it's still a bit lose in the legs.


----------

